# New Forum - Food and Kitchen Safety



## GB (Nov 30, 2007)

We have added a new forum which we think will help DC become even better than it already is. It is the Food and Kitchen Safety forum which can be found under the General Cooking Forums. Anything having to do with safety can be posted there from the proper way to hold a knife to the correct way to defrost a steak to the right way to put out a kitchen fire and anything else having to do with safety.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2007)

Great idea, GB.  Especially since we just went through the "brining" problem after U.S. Thanksgiving.

Questions such as thawing things on the counter and  other temperature-related situations will definitely fall into this new  category.

Congratulations! You've definitely been wearing your Thinking Cap!


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Katie. That brining thread really made me realize how beneficial this could be.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe a couple of those links that were mentioned on standards (from the turkey thread) could be stickied there.  My save on a couple of threads being started at all!


----------



## amber (Dec 1, 2007)

That's a great idea GB!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2007)

This is wonderful GB...
It will be so helpful during the holidays and especially during the summer months and hot weather..Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## Rom (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool, good idea!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks GB!


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 3, 2007)

What a great idea.  Thanks, GB!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent Idea


----------

